# B13 headlight covers



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

hey i found a pair of b13 headlight covers here . I was wondering what they will look like on a B13 Sentra, and if anyone has pics of a car with them on. Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

link does not work


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Go Here . Then select Nissan, Sentra, 1991. When the menu comes up, scroll down to Headlight Covers. They are right there. Has anyone seen these before?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

have u seen the b13 they used for dg-racing? it had those covers. if anyone has that photo would be great if u posted it... 

[ just ur head lights with darker lenses.. GTO Covers ]


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It'll look good and hideous.


----------

